# Goodbye Chloe



## Snagglepuss (Mar 6, 2021)

Hi All,
Had to send my beautiful 20 year old Calico sweetheart to the Rainbow Bridge. Never sick a day in her life. The only vet visits were for checkups, testing, and vaccines. Old age finally took its toll and i had to make that hard decision. My kids are 23 and 24 and she has been around almost as long. At one time we had 3 cats and a dog and she ruled the pack. When younger she was very independent and outgoing but mellowed into a great companion for our family. We will miss her dearly. Bye Chloe , enjoy hanging out with Willow, Easter, and Big Boy until that day...


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2021)

Gorgeous girl she was.
Run free dearest Chloe.


----------



## Snagglepuss (Mar 6, 2021)

Thanks, much appreciated.


----------



## Nicola234 (Nov 10, 2020)

Sorry to hear that, she was beautiful x


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

So sorry for you loss, they leave such a large hole in our hearts when they leave us.

Run free..beautiful Calico


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

RIP lovely girl; what a marvellous age. XX


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Wow, an incredible life together. How blessed you all are. 

Run free, Chloe, knowing you were loved. May the Bridge be covered with your favourite treats.


----------



## Snagglepuss (Mar 6, 2021)

Thank you all, very nice of you. Chloe would have been 21 on June 2. She had a wonderful life and will provide us with many good memories until we meet again.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. Always sad when they go no matter how old. Rest in peace Chloe and have fun at the Bridge xx


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Im so very sorry to hear this.


----------



## Michael Frick (Dec 12, 2020)

Sorry for your loss. Rest in paradise beautiful Chloe


----------

